# What service is best for acquiring a car?



## thenumber2driver

I've been looking into the best way to get a vehicle for Uber (and probably Lyft) driving full time and there seems to be a few options. I think Breeze mileage cap is an issue, and limo companies seem to be expensive, and really don't want to buy one because of wear and tear.

What are your experiences with..

Leasing
Renting from a TNC
Breeze / HyreCar
RelayRides
Anything that sucks or I should look out for? Other alternatives?


----------



## Krishna

Hi Scott,

Is using RelayRides for Uber even legal?

(I know, I know, stupid question, "Uber" and "legal" don't belong in the same sentence, much less universe).

Out here in AZ we are starting to see some of these companies that lease out rideshare cars like taxis. I never heard there was a mileage limit though -- that kind of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


----------



## thenumber2driver

Krishna said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Is using RelayRides for Uber even legal?
> 
> (I know, I know, stupid question, "Uber" and "legal" don't belong in the same sentence, much less universe).
> 
> Out here in AZ we are starting to see some of these companies that lease out rideshare cars like taxis. I never heard there was a mileage limit though -- that kind of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?


Yeah I think so too. I've heard some drivers are using Breeze, but their mileage caps are crap! Makes me think most of Breezes customers are actually just people who need sub-prime loans.

RelayRides for Uber may not be legal as far as I know you have to get your name on the car and insurance?


----------



## Krishna

Did they always have those mileage limits or those new? Maybe their business model is working out quite like they hoped it would. Welcome to the club!


----------



## thenumber2driver

Krishna said:


> Did they always have those mileage limits or those new? Maybe their business model is working out quite like they hoped it would. Welcome to the club!


I think Breeze mileage limits have to do with insurance packages. Haven't met a UberX or Lyft driver who uses them so haven't been able to find out more. I've heard drivers don't like them because of the limits though..

And RelayRides is difficult because I need my name on the car and insurance?

This means the best option is lease to own or rent from a TNC?


----------



## Krishna

Scott, look around in these forums, you will find many drivers complaining about the leasing options provided by Uber. As far as TNCs renting vehicles themselves, I've never heard of that being done. They stay away from economic risks like the ownership of vehicles.


----------



## someguy

Scott McLeod said:


> I think Breeze mileage limits have to do with insurance packages. Haven't met a UberX or Lyft driver who uses them so haven't been able to find out more. I've heard drivers don't like them because of the limits though..
> 
> And RelayRides is difficult because I need my name on the car and insurance?
> 
> This means the best option is lease to own or rent from a TNC?


I'm using breeze. Ask away. I have 2500 free miles/month, then .15 cents per mile after that.


----------



## Krishna

someguy said:


> I'm using breeze. Ask away. I have 2500 free miles/month, then .15 cents per mile after that.


Hi guy, so do you lease by the day/week/month, and how much? Do you feel this works better than using your own car?


----------



## someguy

Krishna said:


> Hi guy, so do you lease by the day/week/month, and how much? Do you feel this works better than using your own car?


It's a weekly lease at $195/week. Im able to return the car within two weeks at any time with no penalties. $250 upfront to get into the car.

It's not a program for everyone, but can be good for people in certain situations. If you can afford to purchase a used older prius then that would probably be better long term option. My credit was very low so I couldn't finance in a traditiona way.

Pros:
2015 Prius
No/low commitment lease
Get a car with very bad credit
Payments reported to credit agencies every week (my credit score is going up a ton)

Cons:
Very expensive for a car lease


----------



## FernandoBreeze

Hey Scott,

I'm happy to provide more details on our mileage cap!

You get 2,500 miles per month with your Breeze lease, with additional miles costing $0.15 per mile. 
If you're driving in SF, you can think about it this way: Average speed in the city is 12mph, so 2,500 miles is about 208 hours of working. That's nearly 7 hours a day, every day, or about 50 hours per week.

If you are looking at ridesharing as a full time job or secondary income, you'd definitely be covered.
We do have some drivers that exceed the cap, but at $0.15 per additional mile and the fuel economy of the Prius, their margins are very solid.

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

-Fernando


----------



## Krishna

FernandoBreeze said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> I'm happy to provide more details on our mileage cap!
> 
> You get 2,500 miles per month with your Breeze lease, with additional miles costing $0.15 per mile.
> If you're driving in SF, you can think about it this way: Average speed in the city is 12mph, so 2,500 miles is about 208 hours of working. That's nearly 7 hours a day, every day, or about 50 hours per week.
> 
> If you are looking at ridesharing as a full time job or secondary income, you'd definitely be covered.
> We do have some drivers that exceed the cap, but at $0.15 per additional mile and the fuel economy of the Prius, their margins are very solid.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions you might have.
> 
> -Fernando


Fernando, do drivers have to buy their own insurance or does Breeze cover that?


----------



## FernandoBreeze

Hey Krishna,

Drivers do need personal insurance for Breeze cars. The TNCs cover ridesharing miles, but our drivers need to get insurance for personal use.

-Fernando


----------



## Krishna

So wait, on top of the weekly lease you need to provide your own insurance? This isn't looking like as good of a deal anymore.


----------



## FernandoBreeze

Our goal is to be the best solution for flexible ownership. If you're planning to buy a car outright or commit to a long term lease, you may be able to find a lower per week rate, depending on your credit. However, you would have to deal with losing money either selling a depreciated car or buying out your lease if you change your mind. Both options involve very high exit costs that Breeze eliminates for you.

On the other hand, we are a fraction of the cost of daily or weekly commercial fleet rentals.

I definitely encourage you to find the best solution to maximize your opportunity given your situation. We are the best option for flexibility that offers vehicle use for ridesharing and personal miles.


----------



## BlkGeep

What exactly are you researching here? This guy ain't a driver, hasn't contributed anything to the forum....ban hammer. Ignored.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

Scott McLeod said:


> I've been looking into the best way to get a vehicle for Uber (and probably Lyft) driving full time and there seems to be a few options. I think Breeze mileage cap is an issue, and limo companies seem to be expensive, and really don't want to buy one because of wear and tear.
> 
> What are your experiences with..
> 
> Leasing
> Renting from a TNC
> Breeze / HyreCar
> RelayRides
> Anything that sucks or I should look out for? Other alternatives?


Scott, do not buy or lease through Uber's Auto Purchase Program. Every part of it is a lie and a rip off. Just go buy a used good mileage good looking 4 door sedan and negotiate a good deal on your own.


----------



## elelegido

FernandoBreeze said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> I'm happy to provide more details on our mileage cap!
> 
> You get 2,500 miles per month with your Breeze lease, with additional miles costing $0.15 per mile.
> If you're driving in SF, you can think about it this way: Average speed in the city is 12mph, so 2,500 miles is about 208 hours of working. That's nearly 7 hours a day, every day, or about 50 hours per week.
> 
> If you are looking at ridesharing as a full time job or secondary income, you'd definitely be covered.
> We do have some drivers that exceed the cap, but at $0.15 per additional mile and the fuel economy of the Prius, their margins are very solid.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions you might have.
> 
> -Fernando


I looked high and low on your website but could not see any section covering pricing. How much does it cost to rent a Prius per week?


----------



## Rich Brunelle

FernandoBreeze said:


> Hey Krishna,
> 
> Drivers do need personal insurance for Breeze cars. The TNCs cover ridesharing miles, but our drivers need to get insurance for personal use.
> 
> -Fernando


Fernando, my car turns about 1k per week for miles. And that is one driver. Do you really think 2500 miles is adequate for lease of your cars. Your rates are a little less than some of the other lease plans but the mileage seems a little low to make it a good deal for drivers.


----------



## elelegido

FernandoBreeze said:


> If you're driving in SF, you can think about it this way: Average speed in the city is 12mph, so 2,500 miles is about 208 hours of working. That's nearly 7 hours a day, every day, or about 50 hours per week.


I prefer to think about it this way. 50 hours per week could be 5 ten hour shifts per week. In a ten hour shift it's likely that total miles will average around 200. 5 shifts x 200 miles x 4.333 weeks in a calendar month = 4,333 miles per month. Less the included 2,500 miles means 1,833 miles to pay for at 15c per mile = $275 per month mileage charge.

The monthly rental is $195 x 4.333 = $845 per month. Add the mileage charge and the total is an eye watering $1,120 per calendar month. Or $260 per week.

2500 miles per month may sound a lot, but for a driver doing 5 shifts per week, it's only 116 miles per shift.

As always with anything related to UberLyft, do the math.


----------



## uber_sea

Am I the only one that feel like Scott McLeod was planted here by Breeze so they can advertise their car lease program?

Back to topic. 2500 per month isn't nearly enough. I burn through those driving part time. For a full time driver you'd want at least 5000 miles on a lease.


----------



## elelegido

uber_sea said:


> Am I the only one that feel like Scott McLeod was planted here by Breeze so they can advertise their car lease program?


Don't think so. Having people on here publicly dissect a company's offering can't be great for business, unless the offering stands up to scrutiny.


----------



## Krishna

uber_sea said:


> Am I the only one that feel like Scott McLeod was planted here by Breeze so they can advertise their car lease program?


I wondered that too. Or for "hirecar", seeing that his question came one day after their website seems to have gone live, he must have been the first person to even hear about them...

It is too bad these leases don't sound so good on a closer look. Like The Chosen One said, always do the math.


----------



## TeleSki

As I've said before, I'm happy with my Hertz used car purchase. They sell 1-2 year old cars at wholesale prices. Many different models. No hassle purchase. Got me approved for a loan through Ally, when I was turned down by my own bank, and several other banks. Got the lowest interest rate of any loans I was approved for. It's still on the high side, 10.9, but better than the 12-13% from a couple other banks. I should be able to re-fi it to a lower rate after a year of timely payments. Can you bet lower prices on older cars? Yes. But I only due Uber part-time, and hopefully for only about a year, so I wanted to get something that will still last a while. I usually drive my cars at least 200K. Most of the Hertz I saw were in the 30-50K mile range.


----------



## HyreCar James

Hi All,

Saw our company was mentioned here so thought I'd stop by to let you know what HyreCar can offer.

Insurance is covered
A HUGE variety of cars starting as low as 200$/week and up to 700$/week for Uber Black Eligible cars
Literally no commitment. Want to stop driving? Let us know and you are done the next day

Unlimited mileage
We can get you in a car the second you've passed a background check. Typically takes 7-10 days
Let me know if you've got any questions. I'll be around tomorrow morning.

-James, HyreCar


----------



## DjTim

HyreCar James said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw our company was mentioned here so thought I'd stop by to let you know what HyreCar can offer.
> 
> Insurance is covered
> A HUGE variety of cars starting as low as 200$/week and up to 700$/week for Uber Black Eligible cars
> Literally no commitment. Want to stop driving? Let us know and you are done the next day
> 
> Unlimited mileage
> We can get you in a car the second you've passed a background check. Typically takes 7-10 days
> Let me know if you've got any questions. I'll be around tomorrow morning.
> 
> -James, HyreCar


James - There is a vendor sub-forum here. I think you could do well there. Some folks are looking for vehicles to use for services outside of Uber (limo services and the like).


----------



## someguy

HyreCar James said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw our company was mentioned here so thought I'd stop by to let you know what HyreCar can offer.
> 
> Insurance is covered
> A HUGE variety of cars starting as low as 200$/week and up to 700$/week for Uber Black Eligible cars
> Literally no commitment. Want to stop driving? Let us know and you are done the next day
> 
> Unlimited mileage
> We can get you in a car the second you've passed a background check. Typically takes 7-10 days
> Let me know if you've got any questions. I'll be around tomorrow morning.
> 
> -James, HyreCar


Hey James,

How does HyreCar deal with the insurance/registration and vehicle verification with Uber and Lyft?


----------



## Krishna

Hmmm, I think I was right, huh?


----------



## HyreCar James

DjTim said:


> James - There is a vendor sub-forum here. I think you could do well there. Some folks are looking for vehicles to use for services outside of Uber (limo services and the like).


Hey DjTim will definitely check that out. Thanks



someguy said:


> Hey James,
> 
> How does HyreCar deal with the insurance/registration and vehicle verification with Uber and Lyft?


We don't. We help connect drivers with car owners so they can work together. Insurance, vehicle verification, and registration are all handled by the owner



Krishna said:


> Hmmm, I think I was right, huh?


Hey Krishna, our sites been live for a few months now. We have no reason to spam the forums. The risk of damaging our reputation with this forum simply wouldn't be worth the small amount of business it might turn into.


----------



## dandy driver

Scott McLeod said:


> I've been looking into the best way to get a vehicle for Uber (and probably Lyft) driving full time and there seems to be a few options. I think Breeze mileage cap is an issue, and limo companies seem to be expensive, and really don't want to buy one because of wear and tear.
> 
> What are your experiences with..
> 
> Leasing
> Renting from a TNC
> Breeze / HyreCar
> RelayRides
> Anything that sucks or I should look out for? Other alternatives?


----------



## bilyvh

Here you go bud:
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/618337493/overview/

Just paint it black or silver or whatever other color you want and you're good to go.


----------



## Krishna

bilyvh said:


> Here you go bud:
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/618337493/overview/
> 
> Just paint it black or silver or whatever other color you want and you're good to go.


That's so funny it's probably true. UberX -- where old taxis go to die?


----------



## RealGunna

Thanks Fernando,

Do you see Breeze doing business in the Boston area or NYC/Upstate anytime soon?



FernandoBreeze said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> I'm happy to provide more details on our mileage cap!
> 
> You get 2,500 miles per month with your Breeze lease, with additional miles costing $0.15 per mile.
> If you're driving in SF, you can think about it this way: Average speed in the city is 12mph, so 2,500 miles is about 208 hours of working. That's nearly 7 hours a day, every day, or about 50 hours per week.
> 
> If you are looking at ridesharing as a full time job or secondary income, you'd definitely be covered.
> We do have some drivers that exceed the cap, but at $0.15 per additional mile and the fuel economy of the Prius, their margins are very solid.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions you might have.
> 
> -Fernando


----------



## RealGunna

Generally speaking buying from car rental companies not a good idea, they are often NOT maintained with oil changes every 30k or so, lol. Please let is know how you make out with yours, what type of car is it? What was the deal. I hope it turns out well for you. Some newer cars actually don't need oil changes as often but the suggested intervals have not changed probably kickbacks from somewhere, so you might be fine as well.

Would like to know what type of car/deal you got though.



TeleSki said:


> As I've said before, I'm happy with my Hertz used car purchase. They sell 1-2 year old cars at wholesale prices. Many different models. No hassle purchase. Got me approved for a loan through Ally, when I was turned down by my own bank, and several other banks. Got the lowest interest rate of any loans I was approved for. It's still on the high side, 10.9, but better than the 12-13% from a couple other banks. I should be able to re-fi it to a lower rate after a year of timely payments. Can you bet lower prices on older cars? Yes. But I only due Uber part-time, and hopefully for only about a year, so I wanted to get something that will still last a while. I usually drive my cars at least 200K. Most of the Hertz I saw were in the 30-50K mile range.


----------



## RealGunna

You coming to MA or NY?

I thought Uber required your name to be on the car insurance, yes? So that is all worked out by the owner?



HyreCar James said:


> Hey DjTim will definitely check that out. Thanks
> 
> We don't. We help connect drivers with car owners so they can work together. Insurance, vehicle verification, and registration are all handled by the owner
> 
> Hey Krishna, our sites been live for a few months now. We have no reason to spam the forums. The risk of damaging our reputation with this forum simply wouldn't be worth the small amount of business it might turn into.


----------



## TeleSki

RealGunna said:


> Generally speaking buying from car rental companies not a good idea, they are often NOT maintained with oil changes every 30k or so, lol. Please let is know how you make out with yours, what type of car is it? What was the deal. I hope it turns out well for you. Some newer cars actually don't need oil changes as often but the suggested intervals have not changed probably kickbacks from somewhere, so you might be fine as well.
> 
> Would like to know what type of car/deal you got though.


2013 Prius. 36K miles. 17,900 ( bought it in November 14). Most dealers were priced around 20K for similar cars. Didn't find many private party ads for similar cars, but they were the same or higher priced. Got the top-end warranty for 5 years for about 2K. I had a mechanic check it out, and said he couldn't find anything wrong with it. Interest rate was 10.9%. My credit score was in the low 600s due to being laid-off, and unemployed/underemployed for about 4 years from 2008. I have CC charge-offs, late/missed mortgage payments, and a short-sale. Lowest other rate that I was actually approved for was 12.5%.


----------



## scrurbscrud

someguy said:


> I'm using breeze. Ask away. I have 2500 free miles/month, then .15 cents per mile after that.


Looks like those 'free miles' are running you about 33 cents a mile.


----------



## someguy

scrurbscrud said:


> Looks like those 'free miles' are running you about 33 cents a mile.


Yes if I conclude that my car is strictly a business endevour. However I need a car, so I'd be looking at $350/month for a personal vehicle regardless if I were driving for uber or not, so my "business" expense on those miles could be calculated as $0.18/mile.


----------



## scrurbscrud

someguy said:


> Yes if I conclude that my car is strictly a business endevour. However I need a car, so I'd be looking at $350/month for a personal vehicle regardless if I were driving for uber or not, so my "business" expense on those miles could be calculated as $0.18/mile.


All the miles are technically at 33 cents a mile. How you distribute those real costs are another question.


----------



## someguy

scrurbscrud said:


> All the miles are technically at 33 cents a mile. How you distribute those real costs are another question.


Same could be described for any lease then really.


----------



## scrurbscrud

someguy said:


> Same could be described for any lease then really.


You wouldn't be the first driver to try to mitigate real costs per mile to justify Ubering.


----------



## azndriver87

wow you guys are willing to pay $700/month from these people when you can buy a brand new car out right for $200/month?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

azndriver87 said:


> wow you guys, re willing to pay $700/month from these people when you can buy a brand new car out right for $200/month?


Some people are desperate. No money for a down paynebt.

OR, if not currently employed, you can't show income, thus no car financing is possible.

So, leasing on unfavorable terms is the only option.


----------



## Sdavids1212

A word of caution. If you are driving for Uber, DO NOT lease your car unless you are comfortable buying the car when the lease is up. You can, and will go over your miles without question.


----------



## azndriver87

get relayrides, they cost only $500 A MONTH


----------



## Yarddude11

Costco ...... buy new


----------



## limepro

I looked into leasing from hyrecar for a couple days a week but haven't done it yet. Only reason I would do it is to keep the miles off my family vehicle, less miles = less maintence + higher value vehicle in the future.

I contacted them to find out about mileage limits because it isn't mentioned anywhere on their site. They replied back quickly that there are none which is good for me but bad for owner. I can easily hit 500+ miles in a single day twice a week is 1k miles a week for only $100 rental fee.

If I were to do it and wasn't able to finance a car traditionally I would do hyrecar, at least you have no mileage restrictions and you choose the car you want at the rate and can do 1-2 days to decide if it is worth it to you.


----------



## RubberMeetsRoad

If you've been driving for Uber (or Lyft, or both) for a while, and are putting in lots of hours, and making real money, but still paying through the nose for car rental/leasing (by the month, week or day), we want to talk to you. We make cars more affordable for Uber (and Lyft) drivers, no matter what their credit looks like. This is only for Uber (or Lyft) drivers whose Uber (or Lyft) driver account activity will verify the significant hours they're putting in, and the actual money they're making. If you're a real go-getter, but still stuck renting/leasing a car by the month, week or day, we can help drive your car cost down. Respond to this post if you fit this description and want to learn more.


----------



## elelegido

RubberMeetsRoad said:


> If you've been driving for Uber (or Lyft, or both) for a while, and are putting in lots of hours, and making real money, but still paying through the nose for car rental/leasing (by the month, week or day), we want to talk to you. We make cars more affordable for Uber (and Lyft) drivers, no matter what their credit looks like. This is only for Uber (or Lyft) drivers whose Uber (or Lyft) driver account activity will verify the significant hours they're putting in, and the actual money they're making. If you're a real go-getter, but still stuck renting/leasing a car by the month, week or day, we can help drive your car cost down. Respond to this post if you fit this description and want to learn more.


Please post full details including pricing, rental terms and mileage limits/overages.


----------



## RubberMeetsRoad

elelegido said:


> Please post full details including pricing, rental terms and mileage limits/overages.


Our program is unlike Breeze and the other finance companies in the market. We tailor each transaction specifically for the driver. It's not one size fits all by us. For instance, some of our customers want to choose their own car, but cannot get financing for it. Others want a new car. And then there are those who want a used car. Some want to own, and some want to rent. Some can deal with mileage limits, but most cannot. We only deal with folks who have already been driving for Uber/Lyft for a while, and feel they are successful, and deserve better terms. Drop me a note if you'd like to discuss further.


----------



## elelegido

RubberMeetsRoad said:


> Our program is unlike Breeze and the other finance companies in the market. We tailor each transaction specifically for the driver. It's not one size fits all by us. For instance, some of our customers want to choose their own car, but cannot get financing for it. Others want a new car. And then there are those who want a used car. Some want to own, and some want to rent. Some can deal with mileage limits, but most cannot. We only deal with folks who have already been driving for Uber/Lyft for a while, and feel they are successful, and deserve better terms. Drop me a note if you'd like to discuss further.


Hhmm, that reply was just like dealing with Uber or Lyft Driver Support!


----------



## leroy jenkins

Sweet Allah,

reading this thread makes me want to punch the OP (nothing personal).

if you can't afford to buy a car via 'normal' means, don't drive. period. the end. get a job at wal-mart, ride the bus, a bike, save your money. Then after you do, put down a $3000 down payment and get a car the 'normal way'.


----------



## Krishna

Yeah, who needs a personal car when you can ride UberX for practically free?


----------



## NADA

I have a new Nissan Sentra and going to move, want to help a reliable driver
who can lease my car. Its better than buying a new car. My Car is $470 a month with $1000 down for 26 months till 12/22/2017. I am in San Diego. Text me if you are interested. I have posted it on a thread. no credit check. just looking for someone reliable.
503 358 7277


----------



## RubberMeetsRoad

elelegido said:


> Hhmm, that reply was just like dealing with Uber or Lyft Driver Support!


If you're interested, and fit the qualifications I described, message me. You'll quickly understand why I can't give a one size fits all answer. Unless you want a Prius for $450/month. That's easy.


----------



## Uber-Doober

elelegido said:


> Hhmm, that reply was just like dealing with Uber or Lyft Driver Support!


^^^
Well, he's a new member and can't post links to get in touch with him.


----------



## Krishna

How about a company name? A website with information? Some signs of legitimacy?


----------



## Enovvy

HyreCar James said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw our company was mentioned here so thought I'd stop by to let you know what HyreCar can offer.
> 
> Insurance is covered
> A HUGE variety of cars starting as low as 200$/week and up to 700$/week for Uber Black Eligible cars
> Literally no commitment. Want to stop driving? Let us know and you are done the next day
> 
> Unlimited mileage
> We can get you in a car the second you've passed a background check. Typically takes 7-10 days
> Let me know if you've got any questions. I'll be around tomorrow morning.
> 
> -James, HyreCar


Mmm hmm. But you guys don't answer emails in a timely fashion.

I'm STILL waiting for a response from your " support".

Time is money.

If you can't respond to an email, why should I trust Hyrecar with my personal information and to efficiently transact business?


----------



## Enovvy

Krishna said:


> I wondered that too. Or for "hirecar", seeing that his question came one day after their website seems to have gone live, he must have been the first person to even hear about them...
> 
> It is too bad these leases don't sound so good on a closer look. Like The Chosen One said, always do the math.


Agreed.

Plus the customer service is poor.

Still waiting to hear back from an email I sent 3 days ago.


----------



## Prescious2

someguy said:


> I'm using breeze. Ask away. I have 2500 free miles/month, then .15 cents per mile after that.


Hi I'm new to this Breeze leasing and Hyre car thing so let me ask you a question, i've read the how it works page on Breeze and it said first i have to pay $250 up front for backgroung checks and stuff. Now after I pass that, then I have to pay $195 for the first week, MY QUESTION IS, when do I get my documents to drive for uber? By documents I mean..... REGISTRATION, INSURANCE and INSPECTION certificate. do they provide inspection certificate proof? Because I know uber wants that too.
2. Also, can you tell me which one you think is better between uber and breeze thanks


----------



## elelegido

Prescious2 said:


> Hi I'm new to this Breeze leasing and Hyre car thing so let me ask you a question, i've read the how it works page on Breeze and it said first i have to pay $250 up front for backgroung checks and stuff. Now after I pass that, then I have to pay $195 for the first week, MY QUESTION IS, when do I get my documents to drive for uber? By documents I mean..... REGISTRATION, INSURANCE and INSPECTION certificate. do they provide inspection certificate proof? Because I know uber wants that too.
> 2. Also, can you tell me which one you think is better between uber and breeze thanks


Ask not which is better, but which is less bad.

Rent of $195 per week means you have to earn $260 gross per week in fares, just to make your payment. That's a lot of rides.

But wait, there's more! You'll need to buy gas to put in the car for you to do the rides to earn the money to pay the car rent. To gross $260 you'll burn roughly $30 of gas, which means you need to gross another $40 to be able to pay for it. So now, the total you have to earn gross just to pay for your lease is $300. Depending on your market, that's around 15 - 20 hours', or two full shifts of work.

But wait, there's more! Breeze used to, and may still, have a mileage cap. It used to be 2500 miles per month. Which is just 575 miles per week. To gross your $300 to pay the weekly lease, you will already have used up at least 300 - 400 of those miles. Which means you'd have just 200 - 300 miles left, or one to two shifts left, per week, before you start payingg mileage overage fees.

Uber pays $1.10 per mile in Joysey. Which is 83 cents per mile. Because you only have a pax in the area about half the miles you do, Breeze's mileage charge of $.15 per mile means that your profit not including base or time, is 53 cents per mile, and that's before paying for gas.

So... Ubering with a Breeze car or similar, you will work hard for a couple of days per week to make profit for them, then you finally get to make some money for yourself, and of this, you are still likely to end up giving another share back to them.

It's a blatant rip off. I hope they go bankrupt and the owners personally lose all their money.


----------



## Prescious2

RubberMeetsRoad said:


> Our program is unlike Breeze and the other finance companies in the market. We tailor each transaction specifically for the driver. It's not one size fits all by us. For instance, some of our customers want to choose their own car, but cannot get financing for it. Others want a new car. And then there are those who want a used car. Some want to own, and some want to rent. Some can deal with mileage limits, but most cannot. We only deal with folks who have already been driving for Uber/Lyft for a while, and feel they are successful, and deserve better terms. Drop me a note if you'd like to discuss further.


Hi can you please tell me which program you are talking about that is unlike Breeze? what is the name of your program you are talking about


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

limepro said:


> I looked into leasing from hyrecar for a couple days a week but haven't done it yet. Only reason I would do it is to keep the miles off my family vehicle, less miles = less maintence + higher value vehicle in the future.
> 
> I contacted them to find out about mileage limits because it isn't mentioned anywhere on their site. They replied back quickly that there are none which is good for me but bad for owner. I can easily hit 500+ miles in a single day twice a week is 1k miles a week for only $100 rental fee.
> 
> If I were to do it and wasn't able to finance a car traditionally I would do hyrecar, at least you have no mileage restrictions and you choose the car you want at the rate and can do 1-2 days to decide if it is worth it to you.


Don't use HyreCar. They are prohibited from Uber and you can be deactivated for using any rental car. They are even prohibited from saying their cars are allowed by Uber.


----------



## limepro

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Don't use HyreCar. They are prohibited from Uber and you can be deactivated for using any rental car. They are even prohibited from saying their cars are allowed by Uber.


What company do you work for that wants you to lie for them?


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

limepro said:


> What company do you work for that wants you to lie for them?


No company. I actually don't believe what people write and asked Uber directly. They said no HyreCar allowed. Why don't you do the same? But if you believe everything, I can sell you the moon too. Only $500


----------



## limepro

You can't even quote correctly, I posted up a screen shot of hyrecar from 10 minutes ago and what are the first words on it? You know what that means, unless the court order came out today...it doesn't exist.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

limepro said:


> You can't even quote correctly, I posted up a screen shot of hyrecar from 10 minutes ago and what are the first words on it? You know what that means, unless the court order came out today...it doesn't exist.


Nope came out on October 19, 2015 to two of the founders: Abhishek Arora and Anhu Bansal. It says as follows:

"They are prohibited from claiming, advertising or communicating in any manner to any third party that HyreCar's P2P platform is approved by Uber, Lyft or any other ride share company."


----------



## limepro

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Nope came out on October 19, 2015 to two of the founders: Abhishek Arora and Anhu Bansal. It says as follows:
> 
> "They are prohibited from claiming, advertising or communicating in any manner to any third party that HyreCar's P2P platform is approved by Uber, Lyft or any other ride share company."


Lol you do realize what the keywords are there right? APPROVED BY. They can mention Uber and lyft all they want, approved by is like saying associated with, they aren't, they are separate entities that do not work with each other.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

limepro said:


> Lol you do realize what the keywords are there right? APPROVED BY. They can mention Uber and lyft all they want, approved by is like saying associated with, they aren't, they are separate entities that do not work with each other.


Ok. You're not denying the order is real, you just feels it doesn't matter. That's fine. I rather not do business with a company that Uber will directly tell you is "not allowed" and that has an order saying the founders can't tell anyone their cars are approved to be used for uber, lyft or any other ride share service... Just be careful because uber will deactivate you for using a rental car.


----------



## limepro

Drivingubernlyft said:


> You clearly don't get it. They are not approved, allowed or even wanted by Uber. Them saying you can use the car and that they're vehicles are allowed is not true. However feel free to continue to use and promote them. I'm sure uber will be happy to deactivate you


Ahh now I remember who you are, you are the person trying to promote their new Uber cleaning business that is destined to fail.

I don't care if Uber deactivates me, I do this for fun as I'm a mostly retired 34 year old that doesn't need to work.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

limepro said:


> Ahh now I remember who you are, you are the person trying to promote their new Uber cleaning business that is destined to fail.
> 
> I don't care if Uber deactivates me, I do this for fun as I'm a mostly retired 34 year old that doesn't need to work.


Im not sure why you would insult me to prove HyreCar is allowed on Uber. Seems strange. This has to be James Ruhle, the HyreCar marketing guy. You have never driven Uber so don't give drivers advice that can get them deactivated and creates insurance risks when they are driving.


----------



## limepro

Drivingubernlyft said:


> James Ruhle! The HyreCar marketing guy who wants to be a founder! Have you seen the court order James? Do you realize that you are in direct violation and going to get Abhi and Anshu sanctioned? And being broke living in Thiland doesn't make you retired!


Lol you are grasping at straws here bud but this is fun.

Hmm if people were actually getting deactivated for using hyrecar it wouldn't be a bad idea to really promote it in my city, there are to many drivers here.


----------



## Drivingubernlyft

Hyrecar is prohibited by uber and not approved by lyft. Email them to verify before using HyreCar or you run the risk of deactivation for using a rental car and not having insurance if you are in an accident while driving uber using them.


----------



## Sud S

HyreCar James said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw our company was mentioned here so thought I'd stop by to let you know what HyreCar can offer.
> 
> Insurance is covered
> A HUGE variety of cars starting as low as 200$/week and up to 700$/week for Uber Black Eligible cars
> Literally no commitment. Want to stop driving? Let us know and you are done the next day
> 
> Unlimited mileage
> We can get you in a car the second you've passed a background check. Typically takes 7-10 days
> Let me know if you've got any questions. I'll be around tomorrow morning.
> 
> -James, HyreCar


UNLIMITED Miles ?????

that does not sound right. All the cars i saw on your site, had limits of 150 or 200 miles, thats nothing. How can you pay almost $50 per day and only drive 150 or 200 miles and make any money ??


----------



## Sud S

limepro said:


> I looked into leasing from hyrecar for a couple days a week but haven't done it yet. Only reason I would do it is to keep the miles off my family vehicle, less miles = less maintence + higher value vehicle in the future.
> 
> I contacted them to find out about mileage limits because it isn't mentioned anywhere on their site. They replied back quickly that there are none which is good for me but bad for owner. I can easily hit 500+ miles in a single day twice a week is 1k miles a week for only $100 rental fee.
> 
> If I were to do it and wasn't able to finance a car traditionally I would do hyrecar, at least you have no mileage restrictions and you choose the car you want at the rate and can do 1-2 days to decide if it is worth it to you.


when you are actually trying to lease thru hyrecar, it seems there are mileage caps of 150 to 200 miles per day and 1000 miles per week.


----------



## limepro

Sud S said:


> when you are actually trying to lease thru hyrecar, it seems there are mileage caps of 150 to 200 miles per day and 1000 miles per week.


I asked about caps months ago and they said there were none, but that was a while ago.


----------



## limepro

Sud S said:


> UNLIMITED Miles ?????
> 
> that does not sound right. All the cars i saw on your site, had limits of 150 or 200 miles, thats nothing. How can you pay almost $50 per day and only drive 150 or 200 miles and make any money ??


Just looked at the site and it does seem like their are restrictions now, but you are quoting posts from months ago.


----------



## sUBERu2u

I have been using Hyrecar to rent out my two cars for a while now. In fact I am offering a free week to anyone who signs up with Uber or Lyft right now and use my cars to get their 100 rides since the referral bonuses are $1000. I find it to be pretty good overall, although since they don't have a calendar option like some other car sharing apps out there my cars won't show as bookable until they are returned which eliminates the possibility of drivers booking it in advance. They have told me they are working on this in the future.


----------



## Scotty68

HyreCar James said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw our company was mentioned here so thought I'd stop by to let you know what HyreCar can offer.
> 
> Insurance is covered
> A HUGE variety of cars starting as low as 200$/week and up to 700$/week for Uber Black Eligible cars
> Literally no commitment. Want to stop driving? Let us know and you are done the next day
> 
> Unlimited mileage
> We can get you in a car the second you've passed a background check. Typically takes 7-10 days
> Let me know if you've got any questions. I'll be around tomorrow morning.
> 
> -James, HyreCar


I am actually interested in hearing more about your program. I live in Omaha Nebraska and am thinking about driving for Uber in my spare time. The vehicle I own does not qualify as an Uber vehicle and I am not really interested in purchasing a new vehicle for a part time job. Do you have anything in my area? Tell me about it, or if not, could you point me in another direction?


----------



## NJIrishRover

Drivingubernlyft said:


> Don't use HyreCar. They are prohibited from Uber and you can be deactivated for using any rental car. They are even prohibited from saying their cars are allowed by Uber.


Well, I just left the Hoboken NJ Driver Center run by Uber, and the Uber Rep there specifically pointed me to HyreCar. That would fly in the face of everything you are so sure of.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines

I am puzzled by your saying that Ubet won't allow rental cars. What? I've been using a rental car through Enterprise and an Uber representative is right on the premises.


NJIrishRover said:


> Well, I just left the Hoboken NJ Driver Center run by Uber, and the Uber Rep there specifically pointed me to HyreCar. That would fly in the face of everything you are so sure of.


----------



## circle1

Actually, I'm on here to get information about becoming a TNC driver, so as far as I'm concerned any leasing company rep is welcome . . .as long as they keep it concise and D.L.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines

I've rented from Enterprise in Oakland CA for almost three months. There's an Uber rep on the premises.

As far as the HyreCar thing goes, I'm not sure if it's ok with Uber or not, but the blurb I read earlier in this thread was simply saying that HyreCar could not say that they were *affiliated* with Uber. I don't see where it said you couldn't use a HyreCar to drive for Uber.


----------



## yojimboguy

FernandoBreeze said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> ... If you're driving in SF, you can think about it this way: Average speed in the city is 12mph, so 2,500 miles is about 208 hours of working. That's nearly 7 hours a day, every day, or about 50 hours per week. ...
> 
> -Fernando


I don't dispute these numbers, but that's a TERRIBLE way of thinking bout it. I work in a small market/small city, and I put 2000+ miles a month on my car driving a LOT fewer hours than that.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Bozo's Intestines said:


> I've rented from Enterprise in Oakland CA for almost three months. There's an Uber rep on the premises.
> 
> As far as the HyreCar thing goes, I'm not sure if it's ok with Uber or not, but the blurb I read earlier in this thread was simply saying that HyreCar could not say that they were *affiliated* with Uber. I don't see where it said you couldn't use a HyreCar to drive for Uber.


Hyrecar is OK with Uber so long as you can acquire auto insurance that meets Uber's requirements.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

What about Uber Enterprise rental? With the rental + fees it comes out to be $40 a day, but you get insurance and unlimited miles. I also like Lyft Express Drive, but they never have cars  everyone likes the program. Express Drive is merging with hertz rental which should add more cars to those markets.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

I don't know about your market, but in Southern California, all Uber Rentals use the same Uber XChange Lease application and if you qualify, there is a $250 deposit each month plus the weekly fee that comes out of the driver-partners pay if you rent through Hertz.


----------



## steveK2016

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> What about Uber Enterprise rental? With the rental + fees it comes out to be $40 a day, but you get insurance and unlimited miles. I also like Lyft Express Drive, but they never have cars  everyone likes the program. Express Drive is merging with hertz rental which should add more cars to those markets.


1200 a month and its a vehicle for X? No thanks!


----------



## TWHansen

There's no money in this job to make payments on anything. I went with a $4000 used Prius and do not regret the decision.


----------



## Krishna

sUBERu2u said:


> 4 months after a Hyrecar driver damages my car and Hyrecars insurance won't respond to my endless calls or emails!!


 You better hurry up and track them down before they go out of business. Get a lawyer!

And hey, shouldn't Uber (or whoever they were driving for) be liable for some of that?


----------



## terrifiedanimal

Krishna said:


> You better hurry up and track them down before they go out of business. Get a lawyer!
> 
> And hey, shouldn't Uber (or whoever they were driving for) be liable for some of that?


They're displaying signs of a dying dot-com.
Minimal support staff
Broken web pages that go unfixed for days on end.
unvetted advertisements etc.
usability issues that go unresolved


----------



## sUBERu2u

Krishna said:


> You better hurry up and track them down before they go out of business. Get a lawyer!
> 
> And hey, shouldn't Uber (or whoever they were driving for) be liable for some of that?


Hyrecar has reimbursed me the full amount.

Ubers insurance only comes into play if the driver is online. Mine wasn't.


----------

